# 2016 California All-State Orchestra



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

One of my pet peeves is having to listen to some of the sourpusses around here complaining about the state of classical music with the youth in the United States.

I came upon this performance of the 2016 California All-State Orchestra performing the finale to Mahler's _First_.






These all-state orchestras and bands only have, like professional ensemble, a few days to put together a performance.

When I listen to these fine 16, 17 and 18 year old teenagers performing it make me wonder what alternant universe the naysayers live in.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

California is the size of many European countries, and really should be taken into account as such. States that size run almost autonomously. My own relatively small state is still bigger population than Finland, and also does more with music in public education. Choirs are very common in Finland in public education, but they simply can't afford anything grander than that. I wouldn't have become a flutist if I was born in Finland, unless I was born in a large city and had the connections automatically through my parents or something.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

How about the Iowa All-State Music Festival:






One can find all sorts of concerts like this on YouTube.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> How about the Iowa All-State Music Festival:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like young musicians taking music seriously :tiphat:


----------

